# Suddenly all Desktop Icons disappeared from MATE in Linux Mint-15



## kg11sgbg (Jul 14, 2013)

Friends,in a seperate free partion of my HDD which is in ext4 format,I had successfully installed Linux Mint-15(Olivia) with MATE DESKTOP,everything was running fine.

Yesterday, I downloaded the KDE Desktop(i.e. plasma desktop settings + apps. + tools)and successfully installed along side MATE.
I logged onto the KDE and everything was running normal + fine.

When I switched back to MATE desktop,after logging in I found that all the* desktop icons were missing*.


What the hell happened?

I didn't install "Cinnamon" desktop.

Please resolve this problem,Friends.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2013)

Seems to be an issue with the config files. Delete kde config files from your home folder, log out and then check.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 17, 2013)

^^Yeah,Thanks @hellknight.
Problem was with config files,the kde config files and particularly the "compiz" file manager and "compiz-tools" files.

Un-installed them,and installed only the particular compiz files.

Everything is normal again.


----------

